# Dewalt jig saw question



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

*I have a newer Dewalt Jigsaw and have a small problem with it. Everytime I use this saw and start cuttin a curve the blade shifts and comes out of square . I have used a couple different blades to try and see if maybe the blades were causing the problem but that didn't work. I'm getting so frusterated with it and wonder if I should have just bought the bosch. Anyone else have this problem or a suggestion on how to fix it? Thanks, Jeremy*


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

If it is a tee shank blade type jig saw, you may not have the blade fully seated. I have the Milwaukee jig saw and I really have to look at the blade to make sure the blade is full seated and perfectly straight to the saw. If the blade is not straight, I pull it back out and kinda re-twist it in until the blade seats straight. Make sure the blade is in the middle groove on the blade support wheel. 
Make sure you are not influencing the saw with any kind of side ways pressure, let the saw do the cutting.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Davet, my biggest power tool weakness in my show is definetly my jigsaw. I just don't use it that much. I'll have to give that a try. I always give the blade an extra push into the blade housing but maybe I'm just not holding my mouth right. As far as making sure it's in the middle groove on the support wheel, well I always do that but after I start sawing with it thats when it pops out of the grove and starts making untrue cuts. Maybe I got a lemon..


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Adjust the orbit of your jigsaw so that it uses the smallest possible orbit on curves. The larger the orbit, the greater the tendency to twist or veer off the vertical.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll try that too End Grain. Do you think if I upgraded to the more expensive bits it might make a different? Right now I use dewalt brand blades but I have seen some really expensive one's in the woodworking stores.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

For general work, I like the Bosch extra-long Aggressor blades, especially with harder woods and composites, particle board, etc. But, for cutting curves, Bosch makes a nifty shorter and much thinner rear offset version. Here's what I'm talking about:

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/bosch/T119BO/?ref=base


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am actually fed up with this thing. I tried adjusting everything possible and it still won't keep a 90 on a curve. I was cutting some scrap 1/2 MDF yesterday and it jumped out of 90 on the straight cuts. I've only had this saw for a couple months and I'm gonna take it back today and get the ridgid R3121. I did alot of research on all the different one's and with the exception of the Bosch 1587AVSP, it was the only one that recieved 100% positive feedback. I'd go with the Bosch one but I got a baby on the way and can't spend the extra money. I will splurge and get some of those bosch blades though..


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry the Dewalt didn't work out for you. seems like there are a lot of problems with Dewalt power saws here of late.

The Ridgid R3121 does indeed get great reviews on the Home Depot website looks to be a winner. looks to be a great value for the price. :thumbsup:

I have the Milwaukee 6268-21, I like the led light that lights up the cut line. Good balance and weight as well
http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-6268-21-6-5-Amp-Handle/dp/B000EQAY6K

Let us know how you make out, and give us a review on your new saw.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

*Firefighteremt153*, I know how frustrating this can be. But, before you do something drastic, and FWIW, I have had the Bosch VS barrel grip model for several years and it did the very same thing your DeWalt is doing UNTIL I went to a thinner scrolling type of blade AND a smaller orbit AND slowed up my cuts. If you try to cut too fast, the blade will tend to bend off the perpendicular. It's (Bosch) an awesome saw but I still have to slow down and be careful making curved cuts in thick wood.

The only known "jigsaw" that makes repeatedly perpendicular curved cuts as part of its design is the Porter Cable bayonet saw and I also have that one. It ONLY cuts on 90 degrees, no bevel adjustment whatsoever. I think it's long discontinued as well. Used ones can be pricey as well.

I just bought the DeWalt VS model 317K this past Saturday to keep with me on my truck. It gets rave reviews on many tool sites and is a veritable workhorse.

I hope you can find the blades I spoke of easily enough and that they solve your problem. Best of luck. :thumbsup:

*EDIT: My bad. They're Bosch PROGRESSOR blades, not Aggressor. Mea culpa.....*


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey End grain thanks for the advice and you as well Davet. I went to my local HD yesterday and found some of those progressor blades and bought a small pack. Kinda more expensive that what I was use to buying for jigsaw blades. So I brought the blades home and gave em a try. Well, the blades are awesome, no doubt about that and are definetly worth the extra money but unfortunatly my saw is not. I really think there is something wrong with my particular saw b/c regardless of the blade used and the speed at which I'm making the cuts, it still won't keep a 90. Well I blew off the dust and packed that lemon up and made a V-line back to HD. After arguing with the customer service lady and then the manager, I convinced them that it wasn't worth it for them to loose me as a HD customer and they gave me store credit for the saw. Of course with the jigsaw luck I have been having they didn't have my saw in stock(they were running a sale on it so everyone bought one). Well they pointed me to another HD that had it in stock. So I drove another 20 miles and to my luck they didn't have it either. Finally after store #3 I found my new Ridgid R3121. Well I came home and it was getting kinda late and didn't really have alot of time but I had to atleast make a cut with this saw before dinner and bed. I put one of the cheapo blades that came with the saw in it and gave it a quick cut into some 1/2 MDF. Finally I had found what I was looking for, This saw appeared to work awesome. I'll be using it alot more today and will give you a better review on it later.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey End grain thanks for the advice and you as well Davet. I went to my local HD yesterday and found some of those progressor blades and bought a small pack. Kinda more expensive that what I was use to buying for jigsaw blades. So I brought the blades home and gave em a try. Well, the blades are awesome, no doubt about that and are definetly worth the extra money but unfortunatly my saw is not. I really think there is something wrong with my particular saw b/c regardless of the blade used and the speed at which I'm making the cuts, it still won't keep a 90. Well I blew off the dust and packed that lemon up and made a V-line back to HD. After arguing with the customer service lady and then the manager, I convinced them that it wasn't worth it for them to loose me as a HD customer and they gave me store credit for the saw. Of course with the jigsaw luck I have been having they didn't have my saw in stock(they were running a sale on it so everyone bought one). Well they pointed me to another HD that had it in stock. So I drove another 20 miles and to my luck they didn't have it either. Finally after store #3 I found my new Ridgid R3121. Well I came home and it was getting kinda late and didn't really have alot of time but I had to atleast make a cut with this saw before dinner and bed. I put one of the cheapo blades that came with the saw in it and gave it a quick cut into some 1/2 MDF. Finally I had found what I was looking for, This saw appeared to work awesome. I'll be using it alot more today and will give you a better review on it later.


Best of luck with your new toy, *firefighteremt153*! :thumbsup: Ridgid's a good brand and their warranty is a good one. Let us know how the saw performs as you use it more. :smile:


----------



## denker (Apr 18, 2008)

*DeWalt Jig Saw Problem*

I have a different problem. My DeWalt jig saw tends to wander off a straight line cut. Either the blade twists or the holder rotates. I have to rotate the saw body as if to make a curve cut just to try to hold a straight line. This problem makes using a side edge guide against the saw base (for straight cuts) impossible. I have only used DeWalt blades so far. The max thickness I have tried to cut is 1-1/2. This occurs with grain and along the grain. Has anyone experienced this and/or do your have advice? I am a new member and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey denker, after my last dewalt jigsaw, im not a fan anymore. not sure what the problem is with your saw but if its a big issue, which sounds like it is, then i would be taking that thing back and getting myself a new one. thats what i did and let me tell you, i traded mine for the ridgid model and it works awesome. i get great results with all of my blades (bosch, dewalt, & even cheapo b&d).


----------



## denker (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for a reply, firefighteremt153. I bought it at least three years ago so I don't think a return and exchange is possible. I am going to experiment with orbit settings, thrust (me pushing it) and blades. The ideas in these posts may help. Will advise?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

denker said:


> Thanks for a reply, firefighteremt153. I bought it at least three years ago so I don't think a return and exchange is possible. I am going to experiment with orbit settings, thrust (me pushing it) and blades. The ideas in these posts may help. Will advise?


 
I'll tell ya man, in my experiences with HD, you can take anything back to them. I even have a friend that works there and he'll tell you the same thing. He told me about a lady who went to hd to return a set of tires she bought. Well we all know they don't sell tires but after arguing with them long enough, they gave her a store credit. Have you addressed dewalt with this problem?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fire, I'm interested in buying a new jig saw. I have been useing a old Craftsman that has the scroll knob ontop for many years, well since I bought it new many, many years ago. Which DeWalt jig saw did you have ? I looked at the Ridgid online and looks like a good saw, and my local wood working store has the Bosch 1587 on sale but I've red some complaints about the blade change. I'm still decideing on which way to go.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't remember the model number of the dewalt i had. I did read the same things about bosch 1587 about the blade changes being a pain. I've used the ridgid several times since I got it and so far it's been a pretty good saw and i would recommend it to everyone.


----------

